# Unloved Fiesta ST Enhancement



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Well this was a friends car, I've known him since I was 11 and we have grown up together driving around in all sorts. Anyway he has a van and helped us move into our new pad and was considering getting a VXR.

I suggested leaving me the keys one day so he may get a few hundred quid more for it with part exchange!

Anyway its only a real brief right up and just to show correction shots and the body's finished article!


IMG_0343 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0344 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0345 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

No pre wash/decon pictures as I was cracking on! Straight on to indoors and polishing


IMG_0346 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0348 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0351 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0352 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0354 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0357 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0358 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0361 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0362 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0363 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0365 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0366 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0367 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0368 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0369 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0370 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0371 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0373 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0377 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0378 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0379 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Finished Results Here, please note not trim dressings applied as of yet! (they were eventually)


IMG_0380 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0381 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0382 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0383 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0384 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0386 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0390 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0391 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0392 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Anyway, He was happy with it on coming home from work, and needless to say the car sold within a few weeks!!

He got his Astra VXR after searching hard and long, awesome spec, low mileage and every option!

Here it is 2 weeks after picking it up!!









Utter shame, anyway he has another now as the other parties insurance payed out well for the car and injuries sustained!

Happy to report nobody was "severely" injured!

Happy to still have him with us tbh!

Thanks for looking


----------



## 738ALR (Sep 8, 2009)

Great work on the ST. Shame about the VXR


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks pal! Yep was a shame and a shock


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Bit of t cut and a rag will sort that vxr out. 


Kidding aside glad your mate is alright bad good write up!


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Top work, liking the 50/50's :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

636 said:


> Bit of t cut and a rag will sort that vxr out.
> 
> Kidding aside glad your mate is alright bad good write up!


Funny you should mention that, when he sent me the text with pictures attached I replied, well you can **** off if you think im detailing that!! :lol:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Dazzel81 said:


> Top work, liking the 50/50's :thumb:


Cheers pal


----------



## Scrooge (Jun 27, 2012)

Awesome work!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice work mate. Glad he is ok!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

luke w said:


> Nice work mate. Glad he is ok!


Thanks


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Good work on the Fiesta and :doublesho to the vxr.

Glad to hear he is ok, looks really bad the car is all caved in at the drivers side.

These things are not funny at all but i must admit i did have a small smile at the two floor mats on the road :devil:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

sure you could work your magic on the astra too mate and buff most of the damage out :buffer::lol:

Nice 50/50's though mate, top job


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kiashuma said:


> Good work on the Fiesta and :doublesho to the vxr.
> 
> Glad to hear he is ok, looks really bad the car is all caved in at the drivers side.
> 
> These things are not funny at all but i must admit i did have a small smile at the two floor mats on the road :devil:


Cheers


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Jonny_R said:


> sure you could work your magic on the astra too mate and buff most of the damage out :buffer::lol:
> 
> Nice 50/50's though mate, top job


Haha well you never know!


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes great job, the 50/50 pics really show the difference.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Good work on the fiesta. Shame about VXR but main thing is everyone's ok.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

The red came up lovely. Very glossy. I think it looked more special than the blue one but what do I know.

The crash looks frightening! The roof looks very squashed. Makes me shudder. Glad he is ok.


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

Very nice work on fiesta! Blu car was a shame..


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Cheers guys!


----------



## Autogeek (Mar 3, 2011)

Car came out good that a shame about the VXR.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Autogeek said:


> Car came out good that a shame about the VXR.


Cheers


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

ST came up great, real shame about the VXR and a relief no one was seriously injured as by the look of it the outcome could have been a lot worse


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

What on earth caused the Astra to end up like that? Obviously an accident but how? 

Scary...

Fiesta looked ace BTW.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

JDO330 said:


> What on earth caused the Astra to end up like that? Obviously an accident but how?
> 
> Scary...
> 
> Fiesta looked ace BTW.


Somebody pulled across the front of him he clipped their rear end and hit the grass verge and rolled over a few times! Please worked out he was travelling at 45mph in a national speed limit area hence full liability being passed to the other party!


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Funny you should mention that, when he sent me the text with pictures attached I replied, well you can **** off if you think im detailing that!! :lol:


:lol:brilliant


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Great work on the Fiesta! It's really deep red now!

What happened with the VXR? was it his fault?

You should invest in some decent denim pads to polish that out


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Wout_RS said:


> Great work on the Fiesta! It's really deep red now!
> 
> What happened with the VXR? was it his fault?
> 
> You should invest in some decent denim pads to polish that out


Hahah! Somebody pulled out on him!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Great work buddy, glad to hear your mate is well. 

Rob


----------



## JamieEllison (Dec 31, 2012)

There looks to be a filter on the after shot pictures


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Fiesta still looks dirty - it still has a ford badge

Poor vxr, maybe I can have the engine though? 

At least it wasn't a burgggggggggggg


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

JamieEllison said:


> There looks to be a filter on the after shot pictures


exposure correction correct, as you can see the day was dull and I over exposed

Still, the correction shots are not editied :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Fiesta still looks dirty - it still has a ford badge
> 
> Poor vxr, maybe I can have the engine though?
> 
> At least it wasn't a burgggggggggggg


Engine was jiggered too lol! Scrapyard binned it


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> Great work buddy, glad to hear your mate is well.
> 
> Rob


Cheers Rob


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> Engine was jiggered too lol! Scrapyard binned it


Shake it was one in such a rare colour tbh


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

trolololool


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

:|




.


----------



## Grant. (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice to see the job on the ST. Unfortunate about the VXR but at least the insurance paid out


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

Liking the 50/50 shots Ben  Looked good after 

Looks like your mate was lucky not to be seriously injured in that crash, glad he's ok. Shame about the astra, that's the best colour too


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Sarah said:


> Liking the 50/50 shots Ben  Looked good after
> 
> Looks like your mate was lucky not to be seriously injured in that crash, glad he's ok. Shame about the astra*, that's the best colour too [*/QUOTE]
> 
> Ntsrifsrs


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

Kimo73 said:


> Sarah said:
> 
> 
> > Liking the 50/50 shots Ben  Looked good after
> ...


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Sarah said:


> Kimo73 said:
> 
> 
> > ? You've lost me!
> ...


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Jonny_R said:


> Sarah said:
> 
> 
> > Ive been trying to work it out too sarah
> ...


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

#confusion


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

HOLLY CRAP Ben, that guy was lucky! Obviously going way too fast down that narrow road.

Cracking job on the fiesta tho


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> #confusion


Hi Ben :wave:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice st ! Glad your friends ok that's some crash


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

piemp said:


> HOLLY CRAP Ben, that guy was lucky! Obviously going way too fast down that narrow road.
> 
> Cracking job on the fiesta tho


Cheers Andy!

It was proven he was well under the speed limit! Just the angle he hit the car which sent him into the hedge which flipped the car!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Your alive Ben! haha not seen you posting anywhere for a while


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Good work there, what machine, pads and polish did you use?. 

And how did anyone get out of that oouch!


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Great work on that one, massive diff.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Jonny_R said:


> Your alive Ben! haha not seen you posting anywhere for a while


Lol Jonny! Tbh it's been nice not being on that hell hole! After using other forums that don't treat you like children anyway!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Good work there, what machine, pads and polish did you use?.
> 
> And how did anyone get out of that oouch!


G220 Hex Logic and was Megs 205 (I think) was a while ago I done it



ADW111S said:


> Great work on that one, massive diff.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> Lol Jonny! Tbh it's been nice not being on that hell hole! After using other forums that don't treat you like children anyway!


Us Ftw


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Us Ftw


Sin bin brothers


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> Sin bin brothers


You banned aswell? Lmao

Why they so srs? I was enjoying the banter

Nothing like our forum haha


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes banned till the 31st lol

zero banter vs all banter


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Since I was unbanned I've hardly been on, there's only so many cone filter and Remus threads I can reply to.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> Yes banned till the 31st lol
> 
> zero banter vs all banter


Better than permanent lol


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

matthewt23 said:


> Since I was unbanned I've hardly been on, there's only so many cone filter and Remus threads I can reply to.


Totally agree mate, i go on but dont comment as much any more tbh


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

matthewt23 said:


> Since I was unbanned I've hardly been on, there's only so many cone filter and Remus threads I can reply to.


Lol, Cone filter ftw


----------

